# Username Changes



## Morrus

We often get asked to change usernames.  Now that users can register with a single click via Facebook (which automatically uses their real name), there's more need to change usernames.

So there's a new feature.  You can now change your username.  You can only do so 3 times ever, and only once every 3 weeks (21 days).  Your username history is displayed in your profile -- we're not keen on folks magically disassociating themselves from stuff they said.  

We do ask that if you use this feature, you put a note in your sig for a couple of weeks. That way people won't be confused.  The very, very, very last thing we want this feature to be is a way to deceive people.  So we do ask that you be up-front about your username changes.

To change your username, go to your settings and select "Edit Profile".


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Sorry if I'm being dense and missed something, but how does one go about doing this exactly?


----------



## Big Mac

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Sorry if I'm being dense and missed something, but how does one go about doing this exactly?




Good question. I spent ages looking around the My Profile and My Account settings and could not find it.

I wonder if this is a pre-crash feature that was not brought back after the Kickstarter.

Luckily, I'm happy with my username.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant

Hey Mac! 

Also, I want to change my username - and I don't find the feature as well. What do?


----------



## mach1.9pants

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] can you help?


----------



## Morrus

Try now. I just fixed something. I think.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Looks like it worked!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant

I am reborn, the same, but yet not the same.


----------



## Gecko85

I was changing my city, state, and zip code in the Edit Profile screen yesterday, and for some reason Chrome auto-filled the Username field (and I didn't notice), changing it to "Chase Freedom MC". There's a link to "Revert to previous username", but it doesn't work. It gives the following error:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/146966/Screen Shot 2015-01-27 at 5.17.30 PM.png

I really don't want to live with "Chase Freedom MC" for the next 29 days...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OMG, that is unfortunate but hilarious!


----------



## Gecko85

Chase Freedom MC said:


> I was changing my city, state, and zip code in the Edit Profile screen yesterday, and for some reason Chrome auto-filled the Username field (and I didn't notice), changing it to "Chase Freedom MC". There's a link to "Revert to previous username", but it doesn't work. It gives the following error:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/146966/Screen Shot 2015-01-27 at 5.17.30 PM.png
> 
> I really don't want to live with "Chase Freedom MC" for the next 29 days...




 [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] - can this be reset manually? Help!


----------

